# Charlie, the newest member of the family :)



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

Charlie came home with my little sister yesterday (though unfortunately Im afraid she'll get bored of her and soon she'll be my responsiblity  )
She's so adorable! Her nails need to be trimmed and she had a low vitamin C diet, but she's great otherwise! 
(Quick question - She has black toes...I have no idea where the quick is! Any help?)
She's five months old and quite the explorer, so it was hard to get a decent picture but oh well.
Just thought I'd share the cute 









(Post edited to change size of picture -- too large!)


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

She's adorable! For the black nails, I'd suggest just taking off the sharp tips and don't worry about getting them very short. You'll have less chance of nicking the quick that way, and it'll still keep them from tearing up your skin.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Haha, I love her thick blonde stripe! Shes beautiful


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Charlie... makes me think of Smosh... (wonders if that's where this Charlie the Guinea Pig came from)


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

She's really pretty, I love guinea pigs!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Aww! Cute overload!


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

LizardGirl said:


> Charlie... makes me think of Smosh... (wonders if that's where this Charlie the Guinea Pig came from)


Haha! I thought of that too. My little sister named her, though I don't think it's Smosh related.


----------



## joloveshedgies (Mar 4, 2012)

What a gorgeous little one, I have guinea pigs too.

Hugs

Jo xx


----------

